#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > China, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and Macau Travel Forum >  >  A short trip to Hong Kong and Shanghai with the Thai girlfriend

## S Landreth

The ICC Building (swimmers)


First, Hong Kong where we've spent time before and still enjoy visiting. But since we've visited most of the well known tourist attractions previously we decided to do some of the more remote sites during this trip.

The Hong Kong Wetland Park (it is a nice park)






Took a boat ride out to Cheung Chau Island and toured (some of) the rim of the island on rented bikes.








We stayed at the Hong Kong Four Seasons this visit. Below are some pictures of our room with the view.










It'll be a short thread with maybe two posts; three if we're able to visit Lin Ping's family, from me.

View from the ICC Building - Sky 100


Taco Loco's in Hong Kong


The ICC Building Light Show (portion of)




Another portion of the ICC Building Light Show

----------


## Fozzy

Great shots. Always enjoy your threads. Thanks.

----------


## misskit

Magnificent view from your hotel room.

ICC Building light show is interesting. Is it permanent or changing?

----------


## S Landreth

Shanghai

After arriving at the Pudong Airport we took the Maglev train into town.




A few places we had a chance to visit while on this trip,

China Art Museum, Shanghai (it is a nice museum)




Shanghai, Qibao Ancient Town






Zhujiajiao Ancient Town, Shanghai (Shanghais, Venice)






Tian Zi Fang, Shanghai (French Concession area)




Few pictures while at the Bund






During our last full day in Shanghai we went to visit the Shanghai Jewish Refugees Museum and afterwards had a chance to use Shanghai's subway system (Shanghai Metro) which was very convenient. They announce stations in English and all the stations are marked in English. Next time we visit well use the subway to avoid the traffic here.








Some nice restaurants we were able to try out.

Coconuts Paradise, Shanghai


Lost Heaven, Shanghai


Fifty 8° Grill


While in Shanghai we stayed at the Mandarin Oriental (nice hotel). Some pictures of our room and views from the room (I also included a picture of their pool).










her favorite place










pool



> Always enjoy your threads.


Thank you




> ICC Building light show is interesting. Is it permanent or changing?


I believe (what I saw) there are three different parts to the light show. Two are in the warm up phase, where you see different characters/objects (little bear, flying birds, clouds, moon/sun, etc.) moving around/coming and going on the building and then the swimmers, who will swim up and down the building (one swimmer dives in). Then theres the main show of Zodiac signs which is accompanied by music.




> Magnificent view from your hotel room.


even when it rains  :Smile: 





> It'll be a short thread with maybe two posts; three if we're able to visit Lin Ping's family, from me.


Didnt get a chance to visit the pandas this trip because of the storm. The Pudong airport wasnt letting flights leave when we arrived early Monday afternoon.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

I am pleased to see the former China pavilion from the Shanghai expo has been successfully repurposed. I daresay all the other expo buildings in that area are now gone.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Another excellent thread slandereth , you do stay  in some classy looking gaffs eh, good one :Smile:

----------


## Phuketrichard

nice thread;
seems u do stay in some very nice rooms  :-)

----------


## pseudolus

Indeed - Four Seasons is rather splendid. I used to take my team there once a month for high tea. Cost a bomb but well worth it.

----------


## Bettyboo

Rich bastard... They don't have a 4 Seasons or Mandarin Oriental in Stoke.

Nice pics though.

Red sent, purely out of jealousy...

----------


## Yasojack

I thought withnall was from Stoke and you were a southern nancy? :Smile:

----------


## Yasojack

Whats wrong with mongkok market or chungking mansions :Smile: 




Nice pics and good thread by the way




> Indeed - Four Seasons is rather splendid. I used to take my team there once a month for high tea. Cost a bomb but well worth it.

----------


## Nicethaiza

great pics..

----------

